# Mouse getting stuck from time to time



## Prskalica (Jul 19, 2004)

Well,
that's about as far as I know,
the mouse goes on and on and suddenly gets stuck and doesn't work,
then after a second or so it goes on again like nothing happened.
Also sometimes when playing games it gets totally stuck,
so I unplug the mouse (USB) and plug it back again and it works fine
For a while,
then we just start over again...


----------



## bicycle (Mar 8, 2006)

Prskalica said:


> Well,
> that's about as far as I know,
> the mouse goes on and on and suddenly gets stuck and doesn't work,
> then after a second or so it goes on again like nothing happened.
> ...


Try this.

In the Control Panel, select Mouse and the Pointer Options tab. Uncheck “Enhance pointer precision” and the problem may go away.


----------



## Prskalica (Jul 19, 2004)

Ay, it works,
but the mouse feels.. Odd ;P
Guess I'll get used to it tho

Cheers


----------



## AMD_SEMPRON (Jul 8, 2006)

Have you tried a different mouse?

because i did have the same problem a few months back and changed the settings like you have but still the mouse wasnt all that good so i decided to buy a Infrared Optical Mouse without a ball and it was great.

If not just take the mouse apart and give it a good clean,But mouses are realy cheap now so why not just buy one.


----------



## Prskalica (Jul 19, 2004)

Edited due to self-owning


----------



## bicycle (Mar 8, 2006)

Prskalica said:



> Ay, it works,
> but the mouse feels.. Odd ;P
> Guess I'll get used to it tho
> 
> Cheers


What worked? My suggestion.? If so glad to hear that.


----------



## Prskalica (Jul 19, 2004)

Hmm, seems like it didn't help all that much after all...
The problem is back and it has a pattern, mostly 2-5 seconds working, 1 second frozen, then the same amount of seconds before it freezes again...
:/


----------



## Prskalica (Jul 19, 2004)

And, ya, unplugging the mouse (usb) and plugging it back again helps a bit if it gets perma stuck..


----------



## AVZ (Mar 19, 2008)

So, does someone have a fix for this issue? I just started to have this problem 3 days ago and I have a Logitech Revolution MX. I updated my mouse drivers - nope, the problem still persists. Any idea guys?  It's really annoying, especially when you are playing games.


----------

